# Flounder??



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm looking to target Flounder, and am new to the area. I don't have a boat and I live in mary Esther. I'm not looking for anyones secret spot, just point me in the general direction. I have been fishing the Okaloosa pier quite a bit and have not hear of any caught there. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, and tight lines too all!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't fish in that area, but I can tell you to get close to some rocks/piers whatever and drag some minnows and you'll find them. Somebody will chime in from the area. Good Luck.


----------



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I've fished Alconese pier quite a few time. Caught a good bit of drum and trout out their on live and dead bait. I've also caught some very nice flounder out there by throwing a gulp shrimp on a 1/4 ounce jig head and working it slowly around the dock beside it and towards the bridge pilings. This old man told me once that he's caught most of his flounder right by that big piling right there. 

In case you didn't know Alconese pier is under the brooks bridge on the fwb side


----------

